# Other dogs are not toys! Some advise needed.



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Dudley is now 6 months old. He is an absolute amazing dog. Doesn't jump on folks, he is doing very well with his training and is very well socialized. Well, maybe too socialized.

Dudley absolutely loves to play around and wrestle with other dogs. So much, that he loses all composure when he gets too close (couple of feet) and I lose my ability to control him. He lunges, whines, barks and it is almost impossible to get his attention. While he is playing he knows his limitations, respects other dog's boundaries and will come on recall. It is the "*I MUST MEET THIS DOG*[/color]" moment that is getting me. 

I'm sure this is my fault. Since we don't have many friends with dogs, I've made sure he has had ample opportunity to play with other dogs 2 or 3 times a week. Now, I think he just looks at all other dogs as play things that he absolutely must meet and play with.

*So, I'm looking for suggestions on how to correct the behavior.* I don't know, he seems to be going through an aunrey stage at the moment... maybe he will just grow out of it? I've been trying to take him near some other dogs and not let him play. Keep him in a down position and reward him, but this is almost impossible.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I would work on him standing still, before you take the leash off and release him. Do it without other dogs around, and then use the same training with other dogs close by. He will catch on that standing quietly, gets him what he wants.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I initially had this problem with our guy as he always wanted to play, with even the grumpiest of dogs. We did as TR said. We worked very hard on a stand/stay and sit/stay so that when he gets over to excited I give either command. He cannot move until I give him the next command. If we are in an off leash area he stays until he is told "free". If we are on a leashed walk I put him into sit/stay until the distraction passes by and then it is back into heel. He has to stay in one place until he is calm. 

Edit - I should also add that you need to stay calm in order for him to learn calm. This can be difficult when you have a bouncy, exciteable V, but your actions and tone can feed into his excitement.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lots of good advice already!! 

Try to be patient with him, too. Imagine that you were the pet of an alien species. Your owners treated you very kindly all the time! Still, wouldn't you be happy to see another human being every once in a while? You'd probably get pretty excited!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Thanks folks. Great advise. I know this isn't rocket science, but it helps when you are a little frustrated with the situation to step back and hit the basics.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I think its more of an age thing than a "your fault" thing. Our Sadie was obsessed with playing with other dogs until she was about one year old and then it toned way down. 

She plays with her V brother we adopted last year a few times a day for short bursts but mostly she likes to chase a ball or a frisbee, swim or hunt for birds.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

If Nico and I are on a strictly loose-leash training walk and I don't want him to stop and say hi (slash go into crazy puppy play mode) I'll walk up a driveway and let the other dog pass. To teach him to leave it or stay I would put a foot on his leash so he couldn't lunge (I now no longer need to do this).

If he pulls at anything repeatedly (and ignores repeated commands) I will walk backward away from whatever it is dragging him along. Bad behaviours = further from desire. Good behaviours (i.e. Loose leash walking) = closer.

Our trainer always said "Be diligent and consistent in the first year, don't give up, then you've got the next 10+ years of good walks to look forward to!" Good luck!


----------



## JasonandRanj (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi there
we had the same issue many years ago with black lab. Very obedient until another dog was nearby. 
In hindsight I should have used a long lead to give some freedom to roam whilst remaining control.
I recommend the book "Total Recall" by Pippa Mattinson - it is very detailed but starts from the ground up.

Cheers
J


----------

